# halos???



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Goodmorning to everyone ,

I hope everyone is good  

i was just wondering are maltese born with halos or do they come in as they grow , or is sun related? my friend bought a maltese in march and he had no halos he was 16 weeks but he has been in the sun alot and now he has them??? 


annna


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It depends on the dog and the lines. Some don't need sun and have incredible pigment, some have incredible pigment after spending time in the sun and some won't get that pigment in with all the sun in the world. 

How is the eye rim coming on your little girl?


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello Stacey ,

how are you? glad to hear from you...

i wish i knew how to post pics.... her eye rim is a bit better....

pm me and send me your e-mail and i will send you pics of Luna...



anna


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has always had amazing pigment so his halos were in very early - perfect at 10 weeks when I got him.
His brother and one of his sisters was the same but his other sister has a piece of her eye liner missing and they are 16 weeks now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've read people posting about halos...what are they? :confused1:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 3 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825714


> I've read people posting about halos...what are they? :confused1:[/B]


Halos are the dark skin around the eyes. The eye rim is the eyeliner around the eye, and that is in the standard. Halos aren't written in the standard but are definitely desirable

i was trying to find a 'good' picture of a halo but this is the closest I could find










And here is another pic of me tormenting a poor sleeping dog who is just trying to sleep except I kept trying to take pics of her









You can see the darkened skin around her eye


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 3 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825719


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 3 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825714





> I've read people posting about halos...what are they? :confused1:[/B]


Halos are the dark skin around the eyes. The eye rim is the eyeliner around the eye, and that is in the standard. Halos aren't written in the standard but are definitely desirable

i was trying to find a 'good' picture of a halo but this is the closest I could find










And here is another pic of me tormenting a poor sleeping dog who is just trying to sleep except I kept trying to take pics of her









You can see the darkened skin around her eye
[/B][/QUOTE]
Stacy thanks so much. I looked for it under the standards and couldn't find it so that's why posted. LOL about waking the poor sleeping dog...thinking, this woman takes enough pix when I'm awake, now she's after me when I'm sleeping. Puh-lease!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 3 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825714


> I've read people posting about halos...what are they? :confused1:[/B]


I'm glad you asked because I didn't know what they were either. So, I learned something new today! 

I thought all Maltese were born with halos. I mean after all ... they are little Angels. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Sep 3 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825730


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 3 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825714





> I've read people posting about halos...what are they? :confused1:[/B]


I'm glad you asked because I didn't know what they were either. So, I learned something new today! 

I thought all Maltese were born with halos. I mean after all ... they are little Angels. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


You are right Marie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Sep 3 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825730


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 3 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825714





> I've read people posting about halos...what are they? :confused1:[/B]


I'm glad you asked because I didn't know what they were either. So, I learned something new today! 

I thought all Maltese were born with halos. I mean after all ... they are little Angels. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Couldn't agree more except when they display some devilishly cute behavior.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Sep 3 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825730


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Sep 3 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825714





> I've read people posting about halos...what are they? :confused1:[/B]


I'm glad you asked because I didn't know what they were either. So, I learned something new today! 

I thought all Maltese were born with halos. I mean after all ... they are little Angels. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

SO true!!! :innocent: 
Muffy says she has 3 Halos! The ones around her eyes and the one she wears on her head! (most of the time!  )


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

*Photo removed by admin/mod. Permission needed from owner.*


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know. Good question. I do know the purpose of halos is give a softer expression. I personally like pigment as much as Stacy's Lucy, but that's just me...

For the OP, here's a thread on halos and other malts: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...halos&st=30
The ones I posted on that thread are Kr. Ch.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Sep 5 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826450


> I don't think a dog can have too much pigment, in my opinion. I will go out on a limb and say that I don't think this is the most flattering picture of this stunning dog and grooming wise, things can be done to soften the face, although I'm a fan of the 'fierce' look.[/B]


Off-topic....

But there's ways to soften or harden an expression of the face? Can you explain this to me. I love learning new grooming techniques. You can pm me if you want.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo has a ton of body pigment. Anywhere on a part looks much more distinct because of the color difference. And I don't trim or pluck any hairs.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi has alot of body pigment too. Where I part her hair down the middle of her back is very dark. As well as her face, where the hair is parted it is dark. You can see all her dark spots all over her body when her hair is wet. She looks kind of like a little cow. LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you both very much! Hunter also has a ton of pigment on his body (before I knew what it was I wondered why he was so speckled!). Perhaps because I don't part his hair I never noticed how dark the part lines could appear 

Thank you again!


----------



## jetblack (Aug 30, 2009)

i'm possibly the only one who's not a fan of halos at all. i guess it's a treasured show dog trait but it gives that one such a mean look


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jetblack @ Sep 7 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827069


> i'm possibly the only one who's not a fan of halos at all. i guess it's a treasured show dog trait but it gives that one such a mean look[/B]



Personally, I'm a fan of halos and good pigment. Pigment is only going to improve a dog's look.


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

I would assume that for a "standard" maltese and for the purpose of judging, halos or pigmentation would be a good thing to look for... whether it makes the dog more fierce or softer. In other words, it would score points.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

_*I edited and deleted some posts in this thread as they pertain to the photo that was posted and that I removed.

I didn't want to remove the thread entirely since it has some good information.*_


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmmm...guess I'm coming in late to this thread cuz I've not seen the posts or pics that were removed. But I don't think good pigment or halos make a dog look fierce. To me and my untrained eye, it's often the double top knots where the hair is 'poufed' over the eyes giving the eyes a more slanted, angry or fierce look. I'm a huge fan of good pigment and halos. I could be a bit biased but I think Jett has some really nice halos and pigment. And his expression and face look very soft and sweet, not at all fierce.

[attachment=56594ost_214...50371973.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 8 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827400


> Hmmm...guess I'm coming in late to this thread cuz I've not seen the posts or pics that were removed. But I don't think good pigment or halos make a dog look fierce. To me and my untrained eye, it's often the double top knots where the hair is 'poufed' over the eyes giving the eyes a more slanted, angry or fierce look. I'm a huge fan of good pigment and halos. I could be a bit biased but I think Jett has some really nice halos and pigment. And his expression and face look very soft and sweet, not at all fierce.
> 
> [attachment=56594ost_214...50371973.jpg][/B]


The face of Jett is like an angelic angel~~~the halos just make the eyes pop out!! My goodness, I have to use cosmetics to get that effect.......ahhhh, to be born with such a look that Jett has would be a God send!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Jett's halos are TDF!! He has a very soft look, indeed!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Jett looks totally awesome!! And yep, very soft, and sweet, indeed. :wub: 

I'll see if I can find a pic of LBB's halos ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 8 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827400


> Hmmm...guess I'm coming in late to this thread cuz I've not seen the posts or pics that were removed. But I don't think good pigment or halos make a dog look fierce. To me and my untrained eye, it's often the double top knots where the hair is 'poufed' over the eyes giving the eyes a more slanted, angry or fierce look. I'm a huge fan of good pigment and halos. I could be a bit biased but I think Jett has some really nice halos and pigment. And his expression and face look very soft and sweet, not at all fierce.
> 
> [attachment=56594ost_214...50371973.jpg][/B]


Jett has gorgeous eyes :wub: . He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Milo has good halo's - he's only 4 months so they'll get darker??


----------



## jetblack (Aug 30, 2009)

aww jett and milo are precious!! :wub:


----------

